# Honey totes



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Is anyone using totes vs barrels? I am most interested in the collapsible totes that Barkman uses with the bladder. I am wondering about functionality and if they sell or just rent them?


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Lots more efficient than clumsy barrels. Especially if u sodak's make another bumper crop.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

I think if you lease those, you have a 1 year time frame before they have to be returned to them. Plus your somewhat commited to your honey buyer upfront


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I filled 2 loads of them last year and really liked them though they did make me a bit nervous at the prospect of a leaky bladder. Seems like last time I talked to Barkmans they were mentioning the possibility of selling them but I'm not positive about that. 
I've been hesitant to go all in on totes because I feel like it limits your potential marketing options. Even if you do own the totes it doesn't mean a potential customer is set up to use them. They may even look at them as a liability because of the difficulties of liquifying a 3,200 lb. block of honey. Keep in mind also that a Hummer or the like isn't capable of lifting one particularly onto the back of a semi trailer. All things considered, though, and given the disdain many (including myself) have for metal drums they are probably going to become more commonly used. Sioux Honey has their own version and I'm told they are really nice as well.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Even our totes have obstacles. Still alot of options.and still alot of testing going on. Barrels work great. But tankers are better.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

I use all totes and own them. They are the normal ones and its the best thing ever for us. So clean and easy to seal. I do stack them with warehouse forklift. I called it barrel wrestling before and not every one could seal a drum properly.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I am sure the totes work well for you MNbees, but don't you think the honey gets burned and picks up plastic residue when placed in a hot room to liquify? With a properly designed heat grid, a barrel can be inverted and liquified in 8-12 hours of 120 deg. F.

Crazy Roland


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Well I use a blanket to slowly melt the few totes i need to. I heat slowly and stir twice a day. I set the blanket at 99 degrees. As for the others its not my business. There is usually some honey left in the totes when i get them back from packers and it is not burnt so i guess they got it out some how. As for plastic residue, the coating on drums cant be much different.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

If beekeepers complain about having to further clean barrels before filling, how in the world would these totes be properly cleaned? As just mentioned by MNbees, some honey was left in returned totes. I use totes for syrup hauling. I can never empty these things completely. 
Just a thought, how do you guys manage cleaning?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

These are what I'm referring to
http://www.bulkcontainerexpress.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/DGB315-TD_main_lid_800.jpg

They are collapsible and contain a single use, heavy duty bladder (think water bed) with a 2" threaded fill spout. They are rodent proof and stackable up to four high, though I couldn't bring myself to go more than 3 high. Very space efficient for honey storage and soooooo much easier than banging on lids of steel drums. But as I said earlier you do create some marketing issues by using them.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

oh thanks for that link Jim. I thought you guys were filling the other generic type of tote.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ian said:


> oh thanks for that link Jim. I thought you guys were filling the other generic type of tote.


I'm guessing the generic type is what mnbees is referring to as "normal totes".


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking too Ian, so thanks for clearing that up Jim.

On another note: I'm assuming Jim you have a warehouse fork capable of lifting a tote? These totes sound a lot handier, but with only a Hummerbee, I'm afraid I'm stuck with barrels.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Gregg said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking too Ian, so thanks for clearing that up Jim.
> 
> On another note: I'm assuming Jim you have a warehouse fork capable of lifting a tote? These totes sound a lot handier, but with only a Hummerbee, I'm afraid I'm stuck with barrels.


Yes, the ideal machine is a 36" wide, 5,000 lb. warehouse forklift, though a 3,000 lb. capacity machine will do the job as well. It will handle them with ease and still fit between rows of standard 40" wide pallets. Good used ones can be bought for under $10,000.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Jim - that a gas or electric forklift? They are frowning on gas/LP lifts in food plnts.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

but propane is still used


----------

